# All that glitters is not gold



## bobclay (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all,

 This is just sickening. They've been advised by collectors that this is a 1971 repro and they are hiding under their terms of sale by showing a lot of pictures.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220247584664

 Collectors, CAVEAT EMPTOR! 

 Bob


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob,
 I have contacted the seller and ebay several times about this item. Ebay flatly refuses to do anything about the activities of a platinum seller. Ebay is becoming less honest and less safe every day. 
 George


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep, Got into something they didn't know anything about and got burned and are more than happy to pass on the burn to some unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## bobclay (Jun 24, 2008)

In looking at the bid history, wouldn't surprise me if they were shilling it as well.   [8|]

 Way to go ebay, you make it so easy for the unscrupulous and so difficult for others. That's why I haven't sold there for almost 2 years.

 Bob


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I have done my good deed for the day. I recently sold something to the high bidder. I had the contact information on file so I let them know the details including the info. that both seller and ebay knew that it was a REPRO.
 George


----------



## cookie (Jun 25, 2008)

It's amazing how many of these repo jars  are showing up on ebay and are getting some surprisingly high prices. Buyer beware and do your homework.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 25, 2008)

GOOD NEWS! I got an email from the buyer saying that she found out that it was a repro before she paid for it. She is going to refuse to pay. [][][]
 George


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 26, 2008)

This is how I got involved in this fiasco. My email to them, and their reply.
 Haughty, self-important people irritate the crap out of me.
 Bill

 Hello folks, 
 I am a member of the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors, a member of 5 antique bottle clubs through the U.S. and President of my local club. I have been collecting for over 40 years. 
 Your 1858 Cobalt Mason is a reproduction. 
 >>We guarantee all items are as described and photographed << 
 Your quote. 
 If you continue to sell it as an antique, I will be forced to contact the buyer and inform them of it's true source of production. 
 I do not pretend to call myself a watch or fine jewelry expert, so you should stay in the fields you excell at. 
 I am coming across as a hardnose, because the bottle community is small and there are many of us aware of this auction, from around the country. 
 Believe me, this auction is being watched, and you are now knowingly committing fraud, if you continue to list the fruit jar. I know of several other collectors who have contacted you, as well. 
 Want to speak to me? Call me. 
 810-631-6314. 
 Bill Heatley





 Hello,

 I can assure you that two of our antiques experts believe this piece to
 be authentic, and without proof beyond your simple word this is what we
 must continue to believe. If there were some proof that you could
 provide to us we would of course act upon it. Accusing us of selling
 fakes witout providing us with some kind of proof of what you say, as
 we do with watches and jewerlry, is in fact libelous. To the best of
 our knowledge this is an authentic jar. With only two hours left on the
 auction I cannot pull it down anyway. If you can provide us with
 something to back up what you say we would be more than happy to take
 whatever steps are nesessary. 
 Making statements to ebay regarding items on auction without providing
 documentation could lead to disasterous consequences. 


 Fritz

 Hess Fine Art
 1131 4th Street North
 Saint Petersburg FL 33701-1725
 1-727-896-0622 phone
 1-727-822-8899 fax
 www.hessfineart.com


----------



## bobclay (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

 I offered them proof this was a fake and even described the jar in detail to them. They never responded at all to my email. Given the number of collectors that advised them this was a fake, and their obvious lack of even attempting to ascertain whether the jar was real or a fake, their intentions are obvious. Here is what I sent to them on June 20:

*Dear hessfineauctions,

*Hi! I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you do have this item misdescribed, It is not old or authentic, but a repro made in 1971 in Tennessee. It will have 3 side mould seams instead of two which an authentic one has. The 1 in 1858 wqill be embossed backwards, and the base number will be 971. These were hand made in several exotic colors. If it were real, it would easily sell in the $8K-$10K range. If you'd like some links to read about reproduction and faked color fruit jars, email me back and I'll send you several links. Sincerely, Bob Clay


----------



## bobclay (Jun 26, 2008)

Incidentally, here is an article I wrote about repro 1858s several years ago and still posted in several places on the web:

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~raclay/Repro1858.HTML

 In addition to that, a simple Google search for reproduction fruit jars gives more than plenty of information to ascertain this is indeed a fake and not real. So it is clear to me they didn't even try to determine whether the item they listed was real or fake, even when advised by several collectors. I don't know which is worse, ebay for allowing sellers to deliberately fraud bidders, or the people that actually commit the fraud. Most sellers, when advised their item is a fake, (especially when advised by more than one person) either amend the auction or at the VERY LEAST, try to find out whether they are right or wrong.

 Their feedback speaks volumes.   [&o]

 Bob


----------



## glass man (Jun 26, 2008)

CAN'T BELIEVE THEY STATE THEY "HAVE SET THE STANDARD FOR 11 YEARS'! WHAT A STANDARD TO BE PROUD OF!


----------



## bobclay (Jun 26, 2008)

Kinda makes one wonder how many other mistakes their antique "experts" have made, if they don't even take the time to research something they obviously know little about. It wouldn't have taken 5 minutes of research to ascertain what this item is.

 And the real sad thing here is what happens now. The buyer doesn't pay and the seller files a non paying bidder strike against the innocent bidder. Neither can give feedback, (or it could be removed if they did because the transaction was not completed) and so only the buyer suffers any harm. A non paying bidder strike...3 and you're out. And only because an item was grossly misrepresented by the seller. But like George says, ebay won't do a #@$% thing against a Platuinum powerseller that gives them many $$$$ in fees. Ebay NEVER looks at who is actually at fault.  [X(]

 Bob


----------



## capsoda (Jun 27, 2008)

I just don't get it. They sell some really high quality watches and jewelry and even their antique costume pieces should bring a good price and they are willing to take a chance on their reputation over a fake jar.

 I still think that they got into something they didn't know anything about and got burned and are more than happy to pass on the burn to some unsuspecting buyer to get their money back.


----------

